# mv DALEBY - DEERPOOL



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Were these postwar Ropner freighters tramps or had they scheduled sailings? 
How many passengers did they carry?


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I did my last trip on M.S. Daleby as apprentice.
They were on a regular run at the time to US Gulf ports and Lower Eastern US.
They carried 12 passengers.
This was in 1956 as I left in July Yipee.
The Swiftpool and Somersby also did this run for a short time when it was stopped.


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks,
Do you know the ship's length ?

I want to make a plate for a 24" model with some particulars.


Rgds,
Nico


----------



## IRW (Sep 12, 2007)

Ropner Story by Ian Dear gives their length as 445ft, gross tonnge 5000t. Built by James Laing of Sunderland and powered by two stroke single acting Doxford oil engine. IRW


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

thks you all,
So it will be like this:


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

NicoRos said:


> thks you all,
> So it will be like this:
> 
> View attachment 121994


If you go into Gallery and search "Daleby" in cargo ship section there is a painting of this ship.


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes I know -- I also found this (from Vietnam)








I think that the funnel should not have Ropner's initials - at least not after WWII

The UK client who commissioned these models, has fallen off the earth - or so they say. Now a workshop in Guandong has 6 unpaid and unfinished models and I'm giving them some advice how to complete them as otherwise they will be scrapped.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

You are correct.
The funnel marking does not have any letter in the red and white squares.
I painted them enough to remember that.


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Has the home port remained 
West Hartlepool or just Hartlepool ?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

NicoRos said:


> Has the home port remained
> West Hartlepool or just Hartlepool ?


Since the 60'sjust known as"Hartlepool" (aka British West Hartlepool (Jester))


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

The "Daleby" had the port of registry as West Hartlepool as per my discharge book


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*Trampships versus Liners.....*

Could all the professional seafarers on this site remember that the definitions of tramps and cargo liners are based on the type of service the ship is currently on. The two "D" Ropner ships looked like cargo liners and were actually employed on Ropner's own liner service between the UK and Florida/U.S.Gulf.

Admittedly, Ropners were known mostly as a tramp company as their ships were mostly engaged on charter business. But the "Daleby" was built for a liner service. looked like a cargo liner, carried 12 passengers. and was every bit a liner. Her cargo gear was a bit light and her speed was disappointing but a liner she was!

A cargo liner is ANY ship engaged on a company's own liner services and a tramp is ANY ship engaged on a chartered voyage. Weren't the definitions somewhat out-of-date post WWII?


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

The name DALEBY brought back memories. 1957 late or early 1958 she steamed proudly in to Takoradi Buoys Berth 1 as the Ropner Cadet ship. She was absolutely gleaming being homeward bound. Berthed at Takoradi Buoy Berth 2 was the ED Cadet ship OBUASI also gleaming and homeward bound. All our Cadets, of which I was one, downed tools to watch. As her head line touched the buoy the gaff ensign was struck and the stern ensign hoisted very slickly but they also struck the ED house flag (as she was on charter), this flag was shaken out and carried aft and draped round the 'African Ensign'. What an insult and the game was on. OBUASI raided DALEBY in the middle of the night. British was painted in front of the West Hartlepool of course and various comments about a 'monkey' painted on her side. I was actually aboard DALEBY going to paint chess men in the checker board on the funnel when we were rumbled. I took a quick header over the side into Takoradi harbour. We then played the traditional football match in the afternoon. I used to play in goal for OBUASI and if I remember correctly we won 2 - 1. Were you there by any chance 'Laker Captain'? Great days![=P]


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

woodend said:


> The name DALEBY brought back memories. in the afternoon. I used to play in goal for OBUASI and if I remember correctly we won 2 - 1. Were you there by any chance 'Laker Captain'? Great days![=P]


Alas no I had completed my apprenticeship on 
12th July 1956 when the Daleby dock in Liverpool

The master was Captain Lloyd a very pleasant and good man.


----------

